# Today was not a good day with the CSRs



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Wednesday - as part of the Texas Protection Plan upgrade every two years pilot (or whatever it is called) - I ordered a 3rd DVR ($0.00 total cost).

Today an HR21-100 shows up. The DVR is in pristine condition so while it would have been nice to get an HR24, the HR21 looks brand new and works beautifully.

I open the box and there is *no remote*. I call customer service and of course there is no option for my particular issue so I just said "representative" until I got someone. I get Philippines. He immediately tells me he has to *transfer me to Protection Plan*. (huh?) Call drops so I call back and since this dude says I have to talk to PP that is what I ask for. I get Jamie in Utah (she said she was in Jazz country). I tell Jamie that this DVR is missing a remote. "No problem" she says and *places me on hold for 5 minutes.* She comes back and says "ok we can get that remote right out to you for $15.00". I told Jamie that I just ordered and received this and it is missing the remote. She places me on *hold again for 5 minutes.* She comes back and says that they can waive the charge. (interesting side note - I said "protection Plan" at the prompts and yet Jamie says she is in Billing)

I get done with Jamie and she activates the receiver since I have her on line. Everything is great...

...so I thought.

This HR21 isnt seeing my other DVRs. I reset everything and still nothing (tech savvy posters know where this is going)

I call back and get Ebony. I tell Ebony what's happening and suggest that I am missing a Deca module. She says hang on because not all receivers need them (come on I dont work there and I know better). She has me reset everything again and waits while everything comes up. Sure enough, no WHDVR. She says she has to transfer me to tech support.

I get Matt in Tech Support. Mat tells me "hang on because not all receivers need them" (maybe I am not as smart as I think I am). He comes back and says "oh yeah you are missing a Deca module. Did you order this from an online retailer?". I said "yeah Directv.com" He said "since you should have gotten one and didnt we'll be sending you one out at no cost"

WHEW!!!!!

90 minutes total phone time.

My biggest issue with this entire transaction was the hold time and just overall bad info. I tell Jamie that I didnt get a remote and the first words out of her mouth is $15.00. I tell Ebony I am missing the Deca module and she has me reboot EVERYTHING? Every question/comment out of my mouth was answered with "can you hold?" It was like I hit every rookie CSR on duty today.

Anyway, this will be too long for most people to be bothered with lol but at least I vented.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They don't know you're not an average customer - they have to follow the script.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I get that, but I said "I didnt get the remote" why do you come back with "that'll be $15". I said "I didnt get a Deca module". Wouldnt that be a huge red flag?

To me that is like saying "the sky is blue" and they tell me "look up and tell me what color the sky is"


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I also had an interesting call with a CSR today.

She was trying to sell me a Genie. Going through the script -- and it might have been the first time she read it. I told here I was familiar with the 34 and wasn't that interested in it. She kept going. I told her "No, everything is working fine and unless you want to give me one for free, I'm not interested in one." Not free, but she kept going.

Then she looked at my equipment. She said that I should replace my HR20 with the 34 because "then you'll have whole home on all your TVs" (I have 1 HR20, 1 HR21, 1 HR22, 2 HR24 and 1 H25). 

"But I already have MRV with all my boxes." 

"No Mr. H, the HR20 isn't compatible with whole home; it doesn't have the right connections." 

"I can assure you that all six of my receivers are working fine on whole home and have been since it was installed last summer (2011)".

"Well, maybe they've added something to the 20's to make them compatible." 

I usually get better CSRs. But she was able to check on something else for me and get me the correct answer.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe they are just getting slammed by all of the hurricane callers getting their credits. Today was an off day for everyone I spoke to.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Was this replacing an existing receiver or being added as a new room?


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm rolling on at least one service call a week where equipment is dropped shipped and there's no DECA.  Most customers aren't as informed as the people on here. However, I do enjoy making a precall and being told: "It'll pass IV, all I need is a DECA!"


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Was this replacing an existing receiver or being added as a new room?


In my case it was adding a new room.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Tisby said:


> I'm rolling on at least one service call a week where equipment is dropped shipped and there's no DECA.  Most customers aren't as informed as the people on here. However, I do enjoy making a precall and being told: "It'll pass IV, all I need is a DECA!"


One thing I noticed is that when you order a receiver online there is nowhere that mentions "if you have WHDVR you'll need this" or a spot where I can even choose it if I know ahead of time I need it. (never even thought about it)


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

When I called to activate my MRV I did a similar song and dance with CSRs who aren't necessarily as knowledgeable as the "enthusiasts" here.

First, I had rounded up all the equipment myself on eBay (SWM16, DECAs, Wireless CCK) and installed it all myself. I just needed them to turn it on. The CSR insisted that they needed to roll a truck and that professional installation was required. I pushed back and after being put on hold three times for about 5 minutes at a time while she spoke with her supervisor...who seemed equally stumped...she finally said she could activate it but that it wasn't going to work with my R22. Well I knew that was wrong but instead of just saying "uh huh, OK" I disputed it. Well after another 5 minutes or so of back and forth that got me transferred to tech support. The support agent also said MRV was not going to work with my R22, and I explained again that the R22, when activated on an account with HD service and at least two other MRV capable HD STBs, yada, yada, yada.

Finally he said he would activate MRV but that his documentation indicated that the R22 was not going to work with it and not to be surprised or angry when it happened. By this point I had figured out that the best response was "uh huh, OK".

Well of course once they enabled the service it came up and worked fine on the R22 as well as my three HD DVRs.

We really are a unique breed here though. For every one of us who are abnormally well versed in the products and the technology there are probably 100 subscribers who don't know any more than "point and shoot" with the remote control. The CSRs are trained to deal with those subscribers and are armed with scripts that tell them what to have the customers do in response to certain situations, what questions to ask and what they can or should do in response to certain answers and results.

Sometimes it sucks being outside the mainstream. I for one tend to thrive on it but it does have the occasional drawback.

EDIT to add: When I ordered one of my DVRs it was sent with no remote or cables. Just the box and the card. When I called about it I was told that since it was sent out as a "replacement" no remote was sent. Looking back I had indicated to the person I spoke with that I would be deactivating one of my old legacy RCAs when I got the HD DVR and they twisted that into it being a replacement. Never mind that the remote for a 10 year old RCA DRD420RE was never going to work with the DVR. But again, the CSRs are heavily scripted and act on what is repeatable. They're almost programmed more than they're trained sometimes. Some of them grow into the job an accumulate a pretty good body of knowledge and I've spoken to a few of them, but others...especially the newer ones...seem to be automatons.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I found that to be frustrating from the get go. Everything is so menu/script driven that I really couldnt think of the department I needed to talk to to tell them I ordered a receiver and it came with no remote.

The DECA issue was the most frustrating. I told you I received no deca for this receiver. Why are you telling me to reboot? That doesnt make sense. It seems like they are being told "no matter what, stick to the script". Ask Gold Leader how that went. (stay on target)


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I've had CSRs tell me that they knew they were wasting my time but they had to do A, B and C before they could do what I wanted them to do.

Another thing to consider is that as long as it takes to reboot, the CSR is ensuring that they will be on the call with you for at least another ten minutes. Having worked on the phone sometimes it is preferable to prolong a call with someone who is at least pleasant and intelligent because the next guy may be angry, a moron, or an angry moron.

Maybe they just wanted to keep you around a little longer. 



Xsabresx said:


> I found that to be frustrating from the get go. Everything is so menu/script driven that I really couldnt think of the department I needed to talk to to tell them I ordered a receiver and it came with no remote.
> 
> The DECA issue was the most frustrating. I told you I received no deca for this receiver. Why are you telling me to reboot? That doesnt make sense. It seems like they are being told "no matter what, stick to the script". Ask Gold Leader how that went. (stay on target)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> In my case it was adding a new room.





Xsabresx said:


> I found that to be frustrating from the get go. Everything is so menu/script driven that I really couldnt think of the department I needed to talk to to tell them I ordered a receiver and it came with no remote.
> 
> The DECA issue was the most frustrating. I told you I received no deca for this receiver. Why are you telling me to reboot? That doesnt make sense. It seems like they are being told "no matter what, stick to the script". Ask Gold Leader how that went. (stay on target)


This is exactly why HD DVR's are not to be drop shipped for new rooms. In fact the system won't allow it. It was selected as a replacement which is the only way it will drop ship and that usually only happens because of push back on the installation that the system requires them to place.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I didnt select it as a replacement.

I logged into my account, clicked on "My Equipment" and then below that where it said "Add a Receiver" I chose an HD DVR, went to my cart and checked out. Somewhere along the way it said that this counted as my free upgrade every two years, but I thought it had been established already that adding a receiver was an upgrade.

Nowhere did it infer I was replacing one receiver with the other and in all of my conversations no one seemed to know why I didnt get a remote or a Deca to the point where Tech Support was surprised I ordered it from Directv and didnt get these things.

You can call that a training issue but I talked to 5 different people and they all agreed these things should have been received.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually the HR24 has deca built in, so they were not wrong telling you that some models had it included.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Xsabresx said:


> I didnt select it as a replacement.
> 
> Nowhere did it infer I was replacing one receiver with the other and in all of my conversations no one seemed to know why I didnt get a remote or a Deca to the point where Tech Support was surprised I ordered it from Directv and didnt get these things.


The way the system is built now if a unit is sent as a replacement accesorys, remotes decas and BBC are no longer included in the shipment unless the unit being replaced dosn't need/have thouse options.

As Shades mentined the system will not allow a drop ship addional room install. So some how the web page thought you where replacing one of your other units on the account. Say you have a H21 that the webpage thinks you where replacing, you wouldn't need a DECA or Remote cause you already have compatable ones at the house.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Have to say I was impressed. The missing remote showed up today. Was not expecting it that fast at all.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> Have to say I was impressed. The missing remote showed up today. Was not expecting it that fast at all.


Directv tends to use FedEx next day air for everything.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> Have to say I was impressed. The missing remote showed up today. Was not expecting it that fast at all.


Good to hear! Hopefully the $15 won't show up on your account, just as fast.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Redacted because apparently that is not in http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/080312_DPP_TX_TERMS.pdf


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

CSR's are barely employable people that have to follow a script. Anytime you have people at that level you cannot give them any authority.

It's really a game... companies no longer wish to solve problems, just have them go away. Most people eventually give up on these carefully crafted programs and remain profitable customers.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

"csgo" said:


> CSR's are barely employable people that have to follow a script. Anytime you have people at that level you cannot give them any authority.


Judge much? Just...Wow.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Xsabresx said:


> Maybe they are just getting slammed by all of the hurricane callers getting their credits. Today was an off day for everyone I spoke to.


You're right. With many thousands of customers without service, they've probably also had to add extra "temps" to help man the phones. They probably have little or no knowledge of the products other than what's on their scripts.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> As a DirecTV TEC agent, I can tell you, if you don't like it, go elsewhere.





anondtvtec said:


> You're talking out your butt. TEC agents are employees of NEW Corp, which provides 6 weeks of intensive training, with several tests required to be passed before going to the phones.


Geez you're a nice "TEC."


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

anondtvtec said:


> As a DirecTV TEC agent, I can tell you, if you don't like it, go elsewhere.


As a 4 year DirecTV customer I can tell you this has happened to me numerous times. Just happened to me recently. I needed a DECA for a R22 and was told that the R22 was not compatible and it wouldn't work. Then I found on DirecTV's own website that the DECA module does work on a R22.

The TEC agents are not always correct. Your response is almost offensive. That would be like me saying because you have had extensive training and I know more then you that you should get a new job. Not really a nice thing to say no matter if its true or not.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

anondtvtec said:


> Doesn't matter what I "know." If the scripts say to tell the customer "A," and the customer-facing website says "B," that's not my issue. Even if I know the answer, I must stick to the script. Welcome to the real world, sweetie.


Sounds like with your attitude, you will go far in life. I give you r job with DirecTV 2 more months before you are gone. Good luck with what ever you do. I hope you never own your own company!


----------



## Arubaflower (Aug 20, 2008)

anondtvtec said:


> After dealing with customers who are so stupid, they call DirecTV right away after hitting the input button, instead of learning how to use their equipment, I tend not to be "nice." *You want nice, go to Dish*.


If Dish was smart they'd hurry and churn out a new commercial with that quote as their main tagline stating something like: "From the lips of DirecTV's own agent: 'If you want nice, go to Dish'". It would top all prior advertising Madison Ave. ever created for Dish. :lol:


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> After dealing with customers who are so stupid, they call DirecTV right away after hitting the input button, instead of learning how to use their equipment, I tend not to be "nice." You want nice, go to Dish.


The irony being that if the customers were more knowledbeable in general and did not call in seeking assistance in the numbers they do, who would need you and your job?

If the customers were what you think they should be you would not have a job. Of course odds are you won't have one sooner than later anyway.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

anondtvtec said:


> You're talking out your butt. TEC agents are employees of NEW Corp, which provides 6 weeks of intensive training, with several tests required to be passed before going to the phones.


Did an install for a TEC agent yesterday. Been working for NEW for a few weeks and didn't have a clue how anything worked. Followed me around the entire time and kept asking me questions about people who called in with problems that "the book" didn't know how to fix. After the install she still didn't have a clue. Kept asking where "the SWM" was. Points at a splitter: "Is that the SWM?" Points at the Power Inserter: "So is that the SWM?" She said that she has been told not to send a a technician or she'll be penalized and to get the customer off of the phone ASAP whether or not the problem is fixed. She just has to hope that they don't call in again. I've always felt guilty signing up a customer for the PP but it's a "requirement" for me so I talk them into it. I knew it was bad, but I never realized just how bad it was. :nono2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> After dealing with customers who are so stupid, they call DirecTV right away after hitting the input button, instead of learning how to use their equipment, I tend not to be "nice." You want nice, go to Dish.


What does TEC mean? When you use acronyms, it's always good form to explain them so us stupid folks can keep up.

Rich


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> Doesn't matter what I "know." If the scripts say to tell the customer "A," and the customer-facing website says "B," that's not my issue. Even if I know the answer, I must stick to the script. Welcome to the real world, sweetie.


Which only supports the argument that you aren't needed to be that technical. Why bother if you are only allowed to follow scripts?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> TEC is an inside reference, so that DirecTV agents on this board know I'm legit. TEC is the internal code for the technical support queue, just as when you talk to BGI, or Billing/Gen. Inquiries when you call about those sorts of issues.


Thanx, I had no idea what that meant.

Rich


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

anondtvtec said:


> You're talking out your butt. TEC agents are employees of NEW Corp...


The only tech agents that are employees of National Electronics Warranty, LLC (NEW) are the Protection Plan tech agents. NEW does not do all of DirecTV's technical troubleshooting. For example, I work for DIRECTV, LLC as a tech agent. You can see in my sig how long I've been with the company. Other tech agents may work for Convergys or other third party customer service providers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> The only tech agents that are employees of National Electronics Warranty, LLC (NEW) are the Protection Plan tech agents. NEW does not do all of DirecTV's technical troubleshooting. For example, I work for DIRECTV, LLC as a tech agent. You can see in my sig how long I've been with the company. Other tech agents may work for Convergys or other third party customer service providers.


Does that mean the whole PP is now staffed by NEW employees?

Rich


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Newshawk said:


> The only tech agents that are employees of National Electronics Warranty, LLC (NEW) are the Protection Plan tech agents. NEW does not do all of DirecTV's technical troubleshooting.


I'm glad someone clarified this. We're not all like this guy!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Someone" is going to have a lot more "free time" on their hands. :eek2:


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

anondtvtec said:


> I doubt that. To the best of my knowledge, N.E.W. agents handle all TEC calls, except for HR34 troubleshooting, and that practice ended a couple weeks ago, with N.E.W. taking over HR34 troubleshooting. So if N.E.W. doesn't handle all TEC calls, it certainly handles the lion's share.


Your knowledge is not correct.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

anondtvtec said:


> At the end of the day, it doesn't matter. N.E.W. does, for now, handle TEC calls. Whether it's all of them or some of them doesn't really matter. My experiences and opinions relate to that.


Fair enough.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

They dont handle TEC calls for customers without the protection plan which is a whole lot of customers. So no NEW does not handle all technical calls.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> And, if you bothered to read the above post, I acknowledged that whether NEW handles some or all tech calls doesn't matter.


You mean the post above that you've edited at least three times, including once at 8:16 after West99999 posted his comment at 8:15? Hard to have a conversation when it gets changed after the fact.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

anondtvtec said:


> I doubt that. To the best of my knowledge, N.E.W. agents handle all TEC calls, except for HR34 troubleshooting, and that practice ended a couple weeks ago, with N.E.W. taking over HR34 troubleshooting.


Let's take a look at the job description for one of the job listings in the Careers section of the DirecTV website:


> Job Description
> Customer Service Representative- Technical-12XXXXX
> 
> Description
> ...


Sounds (and looks) like the agents in Tulsa do technical troubleshooting.

I would be happy to discuss the rest of your erroneous assertions, but only in PM and only if it goes no further than PM. I've been burned before by people taking my words out of context and making public what was only to be private.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> "Someone" is going to have a lot more "free time" on their hands. :eek2:


Apparently an innocent rep was fired for it...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Apparently an innocent rep was fired for it...


I'll wait and see how this plays out, as "going" was meant as in "the future".


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

csgo said:


> CSR's are barely employable people that have to follow a script. Anytime you have people at that level you cannot give them any authority.
> 
> It's really a game... companies no longer wish to solve problems, just have them go away. Most people eventually give up on these carefully crafted programs and remain profitable customers.


And posters on this forum are notoriously difficult to work with. They mess around with their systems so much that they end up breaking it and then call us to fix it. Anytime you get a tinkerer that messes around on that level they start to think they know more than anyone else and become extremely difficult to work with.

It's really a game... customers no longer wish to solve problems, just have a technician come out with the latest upgrade and install it free of charge. Most of the CSRs finally give up listening to the inane ramblings, just stop responding and leave the "Expert" to solve his own problem since he knows so much.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

anondtvtec said:


> I doubt that. To the best of my knowledge, N.E.W. agents handle all TEC calls, except for HR34 troubleshooting, and that practice ended a couple weeks ago, with N.E.W. taking over HR34 troubleshooting. So if N.E.W. doesn't handle all TEC calls, it certainly handles the lion's share.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/support/protection_plan
> 
> ...


OK, I've had enough. I sincerely hope that the members of this board understand this guy is not a typical agent. I started a 4 or 5 page rant but realized that may not be the best approach. Rather, just let me hope I meet this guy in a dark tavern so I can punch him in the face and shove Beernuts up his nose. I hope he gets fired soon.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

smitbret said:


> And posters on this forum are notoriously difficult to work with. They mess around with their systems so much that they end up breaking it and then call us to fix it. Anytime you get a tinkerer that messes around on that level they start to think they know more than anyone else and become extremely difficult to work with.
> 
> It's really a game... customers no longer wish to solve problems, just have a technician come out with the latest upgrade and install it free of charge. Most of the CSRs finally give up listening to the inane ramblings, just stop responding and leave the "Expert" to solve his own problem since he knows so much.


I know I've gotten frustrated when I tell the rep that I've rebooted the box, moved it to another TV and the problem followed using different cables, then the rep starts by asking me to reboot. I know there's a script, but some of us really do try the simple things before calling in. When I have a box saying it's overheating, and I say I currently have it on the floor and not in the cabinet, swapping the HDMI cable won't do anything...

That, and situations like where it took three appointments to get a CCK installed when I went to SWM and DECA (and the third tech said it would need to be rescheduled a fourth time), really gets frustrating.

Fortunately, I mostly call in about once a year to cancel HBO or something, since I can't do it myself.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> LOL...has been for two years. Where have you been? Hint, when they say "Thank you for calling DirecTV Protection Plans, my name is Billy-Bob, and I'm located in Virginia. May I please ask who I'm speaking with?" they're not only using poor grammar, but that is the script for N.E.W.'s work at home employees. But whether at home or in a call center, that's all N.E.W.


So that's what happened to the PP CSRs, huh? I've been wondering where they got those people from. I knew the CMG was siphoning off all the good PP CSRs.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It may be time to let this thread fade, as there are things going on that will not be public.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

smitbret said:


> And posters on this forum are notoriously difficult to work with. *They mess around with their systems so much that they end up breaking it and then call us to fix it.* Anytime you get a tinkerer that messes around on that level they start to think they know more than anyone else and become extremely difficult to work with.
> 
> *It's really a game... customers no longer wish to solve problems, just have a technician come out with the latest upgrade and install it free of charge.* Most of the CSRs finally give up listening to the inane ramblings, just stop responding and leave the "Expert" to solve his own problem since he knows so much.


I believe those are conflicting statements.

If you are on here or the DTV Forum you are looking for help to solve a problem. You tinker with it trying to solve that problem and usually trying to avoid having a tech come out to fix your problem.
Yes, you do learn things here so you are not totally ignorant of how things work.

You should realize and respect the fact that all people are not problem solvers. Lots of them would get terribly aggravated and confused if they tried what most of us on here do and wind up with a bigger mess than they had to start with. Yes, those people just want to call and say come fix it. I know people that this is the case for them.


----------



## Bigjohn4real (Feb 10, 2012)

"veryoldschool" said:


> It may be time to let this thread fade, as there are things going on that will not be public.


Please do!


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> I know I've gotten frustrated when I tell the rep that I've rebooted the box, moved it to another TV and the problem followed using different cables, then the rep starts by asking me to reboot. I know there's a script, but some of us really do try the simple things before calling in. When I have a box saying it's overheating, and I say I currently have it on the floor and not in the cabinet, swapping the HDMI cable won't do anything...
> 
> That, and situations like where it took three appointments to get a CCK installed when I went to SWM and DECA (and the third tech said it would need to be rescheduled a fourth time), really gets frustrating.
> 
> Fortunately, I mostly call in about once a year to cancel HBO or something, since I can't do it myself.


I posted this tongue and cheek. Apparently, my ironic tone didn't carry over.

Most of the posters in this forum seem very reasonable most of the time.

My apologies.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> It may be time to let this thread fade, as there are things going on that will not be public.


It's past time for a certain poster to go back to what he has admitted he likes to do, which is sit on his couch and scratch his jingleberries while assisting customers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> It's past time for a certain poster to go back to what he has admitted he likes to do, which is sit on his couch and scratch his jingleberries while helping customers.


Couch & scratch, but that's about it.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

smitbret said:


> And posters on this forum are notoriously difficult to work with. They mess around with their systems so much that they end up breaking it and then call us to fix it. Anytime you get a tinkerer that messes around on that level they start to think they know more than anyone else and become extremely difficult to work with.
> 
> It's really a game... customers no longer wish to solve problems, just have a technician come out with the latest upgrade and install it free of charge. Most of the CSRs finally give up listening to the inane ramblings, just stop responding and leave the "Expert" to solve his own problem since he knows so much.


Let me just tell you how I handle those calls. When I have a customer who tells me they have done this and that, I explain that to ensure that we didn't miss any steps, I will go down the troubleshooting "guide". If the customer confirms they've done the step, it's good enough for me. I find that often, I'll get to a certain step and they'll say "No, I haven't tried that yet" and then they'll do it. Now, sometimes it resolves the issue, other times we move on. However, by my giving the customer the benefit of the doubt while keeping the option to try new steps that he may not have thought of, I can handle almost all of those who call in and say "I've already done the troubleshooting, I just need a..."


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Couch & scratch, but that's about it.


Yeah, if you notice I changed "helping" to "assisting" in my original post. You quoted an earlier version before I realize I had used the wrong word.

You're exactly right, vos. Couch and scratch but no help.

:sure:


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

smitbret said:


> OK, I've had enough. I sincerely hope that the members of this board understand this guy is not a typical agent. I started a 4 or 5 page rant but realized that may not be the best approach. *Rather, just let me hope I meet this guy in a dark tavern so I can punch him in the face *and shove Beernuts up his nose. I hope he gets fired soon.


And this makes you better than him how?


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

242424 said:


> And this makes you better than him how?


Because he adds nothing to the quality of DirecTV by showing up for work or by posting on this forum.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

And you know keyboard karate lol


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I guess my thought was that I try to help the situation, I don't call in just because I hit a wrong button or something. I now have an understanding of it, I just don't agree with the policy. There's no need for a tech to have to walk me through a process I have told them I already did, and I don't feel they should be written up if they bypass those, and just go to the things I didn't think of. I don't consider it good customer service to make a rep tell a customer to reboot again. I don't want a new box unless its needed. Setting up series links and losing recordings is no fun.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Newshawk" said:


> Let me just tell you how I handle those calls. When I have a customer who tells me they have done this and that, I explain that to ensure that we didn't miss any steps, I will go down the troubleshooting "guide". If the customer confirms they've done the step, it's good enough for me. I find that often, I'll get to a certain step and they'll say "No, I haven't tried that yet" and then they'll do it. Now, sometimes it resolves the issue, other times we move on. However, by my giving the customer the benefit of the doubt while keeping the option to try new steps that he may not have thought of, I can handle almost all of those who call in and say "I've already done the troubleshooting, I just need a..."


I'm good with that method. What gets me is when they won't continue until I actually let it reboot, etc. A tech going through the list and my going "yep, did that" to confirm is fine with me. All the better if it qualifies as going through the required script.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

anondtvtec said:


> See, this is why I hate customers. It's all about them, them, them.


Absolutely amazing.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> They don't care if people get written up, just as long as they get their precious IRD or tech.


Yeah, imagine that. You pay $100 per month and when it doesn't work, you expect it to be able to call and get help.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

anondtvtec said:


> You need to understand that we have to do the troubleshooting steps. Otherwise, we get written up, even if we resolve the problem. See, this is why I hate customers. It's all about them, them, them. They don't care if people get written up, just as long as they get their precious IRD or tech.


Then do what Newshawk suggested to avoid getting a written?
Ive worked for both E* and D* at multiple levels in there call centers and both only wanted you to do 1 thing with the script and thats to follow it in its order.

You should have listened to your trainer when they taught you to take the customers word for it, you go down the list and if the customer says they already did something when you get to it oh well move along.

You must be new to the CSR game :lol:


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

anondtvtec said:


> You're absolutely right. But it is what it is. If I take you at your word, and bypass the troubleshooting, I get dinged. So guess what? I do troubleshooting, and if you don't cooperate, I don't have to issue a replacement. If you balk, you go to a supervisor...oops, I mean a Program Specialist who isn't a supervisor at all.


You should try talking to your local QA about the rules of getting dinged.
If they have it wrong go above them and tell there boss your QA's dont know jack because obviously someone f-ed up on training you and there still screwing up on reinforcing basic procedure through QA's.

edit: 
lol your disdain for the customer is probably the reason you do poorly at work


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> And I expect to not get written up for daring to help the customer. Guess we both get screwed with DirecTV, huh?


I haven't been screwed by DirecTV. But then again, I don't think I've had the pleasure to talk with you.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"anondtvtec" said:


> Not good enough. We were specifically trained to NOT take you at your word.


To be fair, you have to take us at our word. You tell someone to reboot, how do you know they are actually doing it? If the DVR sends real time telemetry that you can see it going off the system, then maybe. But I'd be surprised if that was part of the system.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> To be fair, you have to take us at our word. You tell someone to reboot, how do you know they are actually doing it? If the DVR sends real time telemetry that you can see it going off the system, then maybe. But I'd be surprised if that was part of the system.


It does not send that kind of info lol.

This ass hat has just been so jaded by poor performance at work and angry customers that he has nothing better to do then to make contradicting remarks on website for customers on his free time lol.

You know whats funnier is you could shave off a minute+ from your AHT if you actually knew what you were doing at work :3
If every customer you encounter is seemingly "angry" and they continue to stay "angry" through out the call then I dont care what you say you're doing your job poorly. The biggest part of being a CSR is deescalation and conflict avoidance, I wouldnt be surprised if you're constantly egging on your customers and being just snarky enough not to get dinged but enough for the customer to pick up on it.
Which honestly only harms more then it helps, have fun with your poor stats and eventually loads of free time considering how much Dtv likes to read this forum 

And yes they can and will get your info and contact you shortly at work with a folder full of screen caps


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Figured that. I do know DirecTV can notice low signal strengths, but I figured that was data that was sent in a scheduled type report, not real time that was accessible to any tech. For me it's more academic, as I've only called tech support 3-4 times in the last 7 years or so. I do like to know how things work on the other side of the call.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> And egg the customer on? No. But I didn't buy into that "empathy" crap either. I've had customers whine about personal issues, and whatever, and I just ignore it. Empathy and I don't go together.


Then you're in the wrong business and your stats will continue to be poor or mediocre if you continue with being a script robot.
No one here suggested doing the steps out of order or not doing them entirely but you can definitely "skip" a step after a customer has confirmed that they have done so prior to the call.

If your QA's feel other wise then you need to go above them because they are wrong.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Then continue to have fun at your mediocre and frustrating job where you also didnt care enough to fix your own working conditions for yourself or the customer.

You realize that by going above them you also make your job easier right?
Surely at some level someone doesnt know how terrible your QA's are and will get on them for being such idiots with the script procedure.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

After reading through the past four pages, I can't believe the information that has been revealed/exposed/dragged through the mud/ whatever. 

It would seem to me that any competent management, upon reading the same, would have grounds for immediate dismissal, were certain individuals able to be identified.

Please understand, I'm not slamming anyone here in the thread...just making an observation as an individual in a management position.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have never had a tech "pimp" PPV to me either.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> Oh, someone got fired alright. Just not the actual responsible party. :hurah:


Spin it anyway you want here but your own IT dept busted you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> Not true. I haven't been contacted by IT or any bigwigs. Same shift, different day.


"Whatever"
I'm not going to divulge the backstory here.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've never seen a guy so proud of his small penis in my life.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Figured that. I do know DirecTV can notice low signal strengths, but I figured that was data that was sent in a scheduled type report, not real time that was accessible to any tech. For me it's more academic, as I've only called tech support 3-4 times in the last 7 years or so. I do like to know how things work on the other side of the call.


I gave up on tech support years ago. Do they still have it? I absolutely hate to call D*, except for the friendly folks at ACT. Nothing to do with the CSR's attitude, I know they're gonna read from a script that I could write. What I can't stand is their lack of knowledge about their own products.

This isn't a problem that D* has by itself. Most folks I call for help just don't understand what they're selling. Let me see, I've given up on calling Sony, Panasonic (except for concierge service), Toshiba (pitiful tech support), Lenovo (downright nasty sales people and CSRs), and the list just goes on and on.

Here lies the knowledge and expertise we need to deal with just about anything electronic and it doesn't cost a cent.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Starting to think a mod should just close this one...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> I gave up on tech support years ago. Do they still have it? I absolutely hate to call D*, except for the friendly folks at ACT. Nothing to do with the CSR's attitude, I know they're gonna read from a script that I could write. What I can't stand is their lack of knowledge about their own products.
> 
> This isn't a problem that D* has by itself. Most folks I call for help just don't understand what they're selling. Let me see, I've given up on calling Sony, Panasonic (except for concierge service), Toshiba (pitiful tech support), Lenovo (downright nasty sales people and CSRs), and the list just goes on and on.
> 
> ...


Rich, I've had mixed results with CSRs or tech support.
Some really are dumber than a box of rocks about DirecTV products, and others are friendly, helpful, and have a good understanding of the DirecTV system.

I've had to dealt with Sony & Uverse in the past year, and "My God" do they make DirecTV sparkle.

It took Sony two months and god knows how many phone calls to get a firmware update for my TV that their website showed it needed. First hurdle was they wouldn't acknowledge it needed one, and the next took three shipments to get the right firmware for my model.

Now Uverse is obscene. I lost track of the hours on the phone [after 40 hr in less than 4 weeks], but it went on for a couple of months before "I could steer them" to where their problem was.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mnassour said:


> After reading through the past four pages, I can't believe the information that has been revealed/exposed/dragged through the mud/ whatever.
> 
> It would seem to me that any competent management, upon reading the same, would have grounds for immediate dismissal, were certain individuals able to be identified.
> 
> Please understand, I'm not slamming anyone here in the thread...just making an observation as an individual in a management position.


"In a management position" you know that ~ 5% of the workers are gonna be slackers and just general PITAs and you have to cope with that. Also ~ 5% of the work force is gonna be made up of people you really like and you've got to go out of your way to make sure you treat everyone fairly.

Those "certain" individuals you cite are typical of the first group. Those people have to be dealt with strongly, but you also have to understand that D* isn't known for well trained CSRs and subcontracting a job out probably makes that worse. I've got a feeling anondtvtec would be unhappy in any job. And, you'll notice he's never wrong. Nobody is "never wrong". They are usually convinced they're always right, but that's just delusional.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Rich, I've had mixed results with CSRs or tech support.
> Some really are dumber than a box of rocks about DirecTV products, and others are friendly, helpful, and have a good understanding of the DirecTV system.
> 
> I've had to dealt with Sony & Uverse in the past year, and "My God" do they make DirecTV sparkle.
> ...


Oh, I agree, many companies make D*'s support group look good. I've said that many times. This makes me think that no company really spends much money on training CSRs.

I have found some jewels since I've been with D*. I'll never forget that woman in the Oregon PP call center that solved my HDMI incompatibility problem back in late '06 with one sentence. Or the good folks at the CMG who sent me installers and just told them to do what I told them to do back in '08.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> I never said I am never wrong, but you seem to be saying the customer is never wrong.


You will note that I never said one word about the customer never being wrong. Most of them know less than you guys do, I know that. But "we" are not "most customers". "We" usually have tried everything we know to fix the problems we have or come here to get answers that will lead to resolving our problems.



> I, in fact, have admitted in this thread that I've been wrong about some aspects of NEW's relationship with DirecTV. Even so, my experiences in the TEC queue are legitimate, whether NEW handles just the PP calls or 20% of the TEC calls, or however it's doled out. In fact, the people who've pointed things out in this thread have, to me, proven that NEW is redundant, and DirecTV, in my opinion, would be better served without them, financially and in terms of customer satisfaction.


What you've done in this thread is alienate yourself as those in that ~ 5% always do. By stating what you perceive as "facts". Even your peers, who seem much more sensible than you, are correcting you.



> Facts are facts: the scripts must be used. If customers got a tech and replacement with no questions asked, DirecTV would be in financial peril. It's in everyone's best interests, in my opinion, to frustrate the customer into giving up, essentially beating them into submission, paying their bill and shutting up, as it should be. Being part of that process is very pleasing.


Again, you assume your "facts" are correct while your peers correct you.



> Just like everyone else, I am wrong at times. However, again, rules are rules. Just because some idiot made up the "customer is always right" nonsense doesn't make it so. The way you tell it, I should just go, "Derr...sure, Mr. Customer, I'll send a tech out free of charge just because you asked for it. No troubleshooting needed...derrr." Nope. Doesn't work that way.


I'm not suggesting you do anything. You probably can't change the way you are.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> And that's the problem...you customers think you're owed the world. And you wonder why people like me hate people like you. Just pay your bill, suck it up, and shut up.


I've been "hated" by that ~ 5% group for years. I didn't hate them, I just didn't give them any work to do. Just let them sit until boredom made them transfer to another group or quit. Unfortunately, another of your brethren would eventually show up and the process would begin again.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, let's be a little more polite to each other. I have received multiple requests to close this thread and issue bans, and I would prefer to do neither, but you all have to cooperate and be a little nicer. 

Please don't make me ask again.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Inkosaurus said:


> Then do what Newshawk suggested to avoid getting a written?
> Ive worked for both E* and D* at multiple levels in there call centers and both only wanted you to do 1 thing with the script and thats to follow it in its order.
> 
> You should have listened to your trainer when they taught you to take the customers word for it, you go down the list and if the customer says they already did something when you get to it oh well move along.
> ...


To his defense, *DirecTV* has very clearly instructed us to have the customer physically perform each task in the troubleshooting steps and to not accept "I did that". In fact we specifically train to this behavior to help our agents convince the customer to redo the steps even though they have already done them.

Of course, it's always up to the discretion of the agent to determine if he/she can bend the rules. If the agent can resolve the situation then it's ok. However, if the situation is not resolved and the agent did not require the customer to physically perform the task then the employee has failed to do their job.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> Not pay per view. PPP, as in Protection Plan Premier. It MUST be pitched.


I haven't had DirecTV for over a year now but in the five years I had it no CSR ever mentioned the protection plan to me.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

anondtvtec said:


> It's in everyone's best interests, in my opinion, to frustrate the customer into giving up, essentially beating them into submission, paying their bill and shutting up, as it should be. Being part of that process is very pleasing.


Now there's a CSR that ought to either quit the job or be fired, IMO.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Now there's a CSR that ought to either quit the job or be fired, IMO.


Regardless of what may be posted, I've got it from several sources that one of these has happened.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> Yes, indeed, but the question is: was the correct party fired?


"Well" you do seem to have a lot of time to post here these days, so.... !rolling


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Let's see...

Believe anondtvtec or believe veryoldschool?

Trust the new guy or the guy who I've gotten to know over 38,000 posts? 




This is a tough one!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> The ultimate question is this: what will happen at the end of November?


Do we really care?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> You care enough to keep replying to me, Sparky.


The question was about November, not so much about you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

anondtvtec said:


> Well, as for that question... No big deal.


Guess there's the answer for us.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, let's be a little more polite to each other. I have received multiple requests to close this thread and issue bans, and I would prefer to do neither, but you all have to cooperate and be a little nicer.
> 
> Please don't make me ask again.


Yeah, this thread isn't going anywhere. How do I request it be locked and/or deleted? Nothing good coming out of this and I'm almost embarrassed to have been a part of it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

smitbret said:


> How do I request...


The report option with the red triangle over to the left of the posts.


----------



## DLP2008 (Mar 22, 2012)

I see his twitter has disappeared....


----------

